# Dalla Corte Supermini problem/restoration



## *MJI* (May 26, 2020)

Hi

I am a newbie here hoping for some help.

I have just bought a used Dalla Corte supermini machine. It history is a bit unclear. Seller said is was from a 'new' tea room that closed up at the start of corona lockdown. However it's a 2013 model so I guess it's been about a bit.

I have connected it all up and it cycles up and heats up normally. No error messages and the steam boiler gets to 1.5bar and the steam wand Works well. Hot water tap also works well.

However when I try and flush the group heat. The machine makes appropriate vibraty noises but nothing is coming through the shower screen.

Any ideas if this my be a simple airlock vs a clogged or even knackered machine or group head. The group head does heat up normally so the headboiler has filled up and is working.

Any suggestions to try before I start taking it apart? I imaging it will need descaled etc but am hoping to get it working or if not, then I may try some further negotiations with the seller.

looking forward to any pearls of wisdom offered.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

presumably you have a smartphone....put up a video with sound, try to show all the gauges as you demonstrate the problem. If the video is longer than 10 seconds and decent quality it helps a lot. Upload to YouTube as unlisted and simply paste the link here.


----------



## *MJI* (May 26, 2020)

Brief video of the issue.


----------



## *MJI* (May 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> presumably you have a smartphone....put up a video with sound, try to show all the gauges as you demonstrate the problem. If the video is longer than 10 seconds and decent quality it helps a lot. Upload to YouTube as unlisted and simply paste the link here.


 Good idea, thanks. Link added.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like the pump is not drawing water. It's directly connected to the water supply, or have you dropped the supply tube into a tank of water?


----------



## *MJI* (May 26, 2020)

It's directly connected to water supply. The machine did it's turn on then fill the boiler bit and both steam and hit water taps work. But not the group head. If there was an airlock then any idea how to clear it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If it fills the service boiler, there is no airlock. How old is it, could it be scaled up?

Check the auto fill solenoid valve is opening and closing.


----------



## *MJI* (May 26, 2020)

It is from 2013. I will open it up and see what it looks like soon. Not sure how I would tell if a solenoid is working without power? Unplugged when open. Does it just move like a switch when unpowered?


----------



## La Cueva del oso (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello there, I have the same problems as you, it happens whenever I stop using the machine for a while. I was wondering if you were able to fix this issue, and if so, what can be done.

Thank you

[email protected]

Diego


----------



## *MJI* (May 26, 2020)

For completeness, an update - I ended up getting the DC supermini refurbished and it turns out it was just scaled up no new parts needed, just seals etc and I got it powder coated in black to match my mythos one. Looks lovely and makes lovely espresso now


----------

